# Looking for Employees in Atlanta



## jhardy3 (Jan 13, 2016)

First off, I believe that posted this in the best for for this topic. If not, please move it to the correct subforum. Also, if something like this is not allowed, Admins feel free to reach out to me to correct it.

I work for one of the largest commercial drywall contractors in Atlanta, and we are seeking hard working drywall mechanics, carpenters, finishers, and general laborers for our many projects in Metro Atlanta. 

You will work 40 hour weeks with opportunities for overtime. Depending on performance, there will be opportunities to be in a leadership position if desired.

We offer many benefits such as medical and life insurance, paid vacation and holidays, and paid continuing education classes. This is a great opportunity to continue working in the drywall industry, but have consistent hours each week and the government mandated insurance covered.

If interested, please contact me through private message or call Ryan at 770-427-1369.

Thanks for reading and keep us in mind if you are looking for a change from your current situation.

- Jake


----------



## jhardy3 (Jan 13, 2016)

TTT. Anybody else interested?


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I havent heard back from you yet???


----------



## jhardy3 (Jan 13, 2016)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> I havent heard back from you yet???


PM Sent


----------

